# Bee Keeping and pesticide use



## Too_Tall (Mar 15, 2019)

My wife is very interested in starting bee keeping as a hobby. We currently live on a 2+ acre lot with one side being very wooded with a creek.

The main turf area of the property covers 24,000sqft and is primarily st aug with some common bermuda mixed in. I do a wide variety weed control application so for the large majority of the lawn there are very few flowering weeds to worry about.

We're probably going to put the bee boxes away from the main turf area towards the creek. It's pretty wooded back there and at least 20-30 yards from where I would spray any pest control currently.

I currently use bifenthrin across the property. I understand that bifen is toxic to bees. However I've also read about the careful application of it not being an issue to bees. Since there are not many flowering weeds in the lawn to worry about would I have much of an issue to continue using bifen? I may adjust when and where I apply it slightly as to reduce any drift towards the hives and or any wild flowering plants near the creek.

Does anyone have any bee keeping resources to read up on concerning my plan? Any other chemicals that I could use for the majority of the lawn for ants, ticks, mosquitoes ext that are less toxic to bees?

TIA


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Check out the Flow Hive it is super cool and easy to use.
https://www.honeyflow.com/shop/p/94

https://www.honeyflow.com/resources/starting-with-flow/getting-started-beekeeping/p/530


----------

